# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SOS POUR UN PROCHAIN JUGEMENT

## La Vienvert

Bonjour,

J'habite un village du Finistère, en sortie de bourg. Mon voisin qui est là depuis 3ans, a chez  lui une  quinzaine de chiens qu'il maltraite : coups, hurlements,  conditions sanitaires épouvantables, etc. Les chiens sont donc  agressifs. Ils passent régulièrement le grillage de clôture et entrent  chez moi. J'ai été attaquée à plusieurs reprises. En juillet, j'ai été  mordue à la cheville et ai déposée une plainte enfin enregistrée  puisqu'il y a eu une ITT de 8 jours. Je viens d'apprendre que l'affaire  sera jugée en correctionnelle en mars 2022. Mes propres chiens ont aussi  été attaqués (Malmsteen et Délila ma petite Serbe)

*Je souhaite que cet homme soit condamné à une interdiction de détenir des animaux. Voilà pourquoi :
*
Ses chiens sont battus, rendus agressifs et encouragés à l'être. Il a  été  condamné en mai 2018 à plusieurs amendes. 17 chiens lui ont été  retirés pour maltraitance. Ils étaient affamés. Au total, il en avait 26  mais avait réussi à en liquider quelques uns avant le jugement. Le  logement qu'il occupait n'a pas encore pu être reloué en raison de la  destruction des locaux. Tout était infecté. Les chiens n'ont bien sûr  aucun suivi vétérinaire. Je ne connaissais pas cet homme à cette époque  mais j'ai recueilli ces renseignements auprès de personnes fiables et je  possède une copie du jugement de 2018.

A l'heure actuelle, il est difficile de prouver la maltraitance parce  qu'il a appris à cacher ses chiens et les rares personnes qui passent ne  se mouilleront pas en témoignages. Il faut des preuves pour lui retirer  ses chiens et de toute façon, il en adoptera d'autres et les fait se  reproduire. Par contre, s'il est interdit d'en posséder, le fait qu'on  en trouve chez lui suffira à les faire placer.

*J'ai donc besoin d'une asso de protection animale (plusieurs c'est  encore mieux !) qui me soutienne lors de ce procès.* Merci de me  contacter afin que nous puissions en discuter. Le procès aura lieu à  Brest.

Je ne souhaite vraiment pas soulever d'insultes à l'égard de cette personne et voudrais qu'on se concentre sur des actions pour défendre les chiens et éviter que d'autres ne pâtissent à l'avenir par la folie de cet individu. Merci.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,
Je vous le souhaite mais je ne sais pas si des associations pouvant vous soutenir verront votre appel, je pense qu'il vous faudrait plutôt les contacter vous-même.
Je pense aussi qu'elles vous demanderont des preuves pour intervenir, si personne d'autre que vous ne veut témoigner, c'est à vous de réunir le maximum de preuves, je le crains.
Je ne suis pas juriste mais il me semble que le procès à venir ne peut pas aboutir à une éventuelle (je crois que c'est uniquement le juge qui peut décider de cette mesure, je ne suis pas sûre qu'on puisse la demander) interdiction de détenir des chiens, il me semble qu'il en faudrait un autre concernant uniquement la maltraitance faisant mention de sévices graves, de cruauté.
Contactez des grosses associations qui disposent de services juridiques et d'enquêteurs comme la SPA, la fondation BB, l'association Stéphane Lamart, la fondation AAA, 30 millions d'amis.
Bon courage.

----------


## lilou130

Je confirme
contactez la FONDATION BRIGITTE BARDOT
30 millions d'amis
ca devrait pouvoir faire avancer les choses
et pourquoi pas la SPA de votre secteur

----------

